

Processing.js gets True Type Font Support for Canvas - f1lt3r
http://processingjs.org/blog/
Well Processing.js has officially traveled once around the sun. And to celebrate it's birthday, True Type Font support has been added to the library!<p>Processing.js was written by John Resig, inventor of jQuery, ported from the Java application by Casey Reas and Ben Fry of MIT. Processing.js is an API for creating rich, interactive visual applications on the web, using very streamlined syntax.<p>The new update to Processing.js allows developers to convert True Type Fonts to render on the HTML5 Canvas. If you are looking for a way to render dynamic web fonts in your web document/app, Processing.js is a library you may want to check out sooner rather than later.
======
windsurfer
I wonder how they manage the hinting in SVG, and translate that to canvas.

